# Throw



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Knitted in Rowan DK wool

Colour: Aqua 

Hope to knit another one in a different colour!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful. A great job you did with it.


----------



## CallenNC (Nov 29, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! Great job.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the aqua color.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, that looks like SO much work. Very beautiful and your knitting is impeccable.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

That is sooo pretty. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful Throw! Very nice knitting!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Perfection! Wonderful job!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous and love the soft blue


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Did you use an afgan pattern or adapt an old bedspread pattern?


----------



## butterflywishes (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful and I LOVE the color


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, how beautiful.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Anne,i adapted an old bedspread it was such a nice pattern and knits up really well.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely work, I love this pattern there are so many variants of it around and they are all good.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am in awe of this lovely blanket. Just the seaming alone would cause me to shy away from it. Great job!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is really lovely and I love the colour!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely knitting and design.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful throw. I love the aqua x


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Definitely a blue ribbon and winner of the show!!!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I have this pattern. Got it from a friend in Australia. It is so beautiful, and I love the color you chose.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Nanimal,i hope you knit it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Apsolutely beautiful.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous throw. Love the aqua color and the pattern. Is the pattern one you can share?


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

simple beautiful


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!!


----------



## kpetryshak (Feb 1, 2012)

so beautiful!


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my word, this is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

your throw is just beautiful. well done


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! This pattern has been on my to-do list for a long time.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Several of you have mentioned having the pattern. Where is it available, please?


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree with all that has been written. I'm speechless.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

How beautiful!!!


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

cydneyjo,i first saw this pattern when my mum did itand that is where i have taken it from,but i can remember seeing it in one of the simply knitting mags i will go through them and see what i can find but pleases give me a bit of time to do this hope it will be of help.


----------



## homemaker1 (Jan 7, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Knitted in Rowan DK wool
> 
> Colour: Aqua
> 
> Hope to knit another one in a different colour!


It is gorgeous.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my, this literally "took my breath away" when the picture opened up.
A very beautiful piece of art. Just lovely.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Awesome. and I love the color. Great work.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful afghans.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just lovely! great needle work!


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning. Beautiful work!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just lovely. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Drop dead gorgeous and great photography too! Way to go!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

amudaus said:


> cydneyjo,i first saw this pattern when my mum did itand that is where i have taken it from,but i can remember seeing it in one of the simply knitting mags i will go through them and see what i can find but pleases give me a bit of time to do this hope it will be of help.


No problem; my queue is about twelve feet long, but it is gorgeous and I would love to make it. Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Just beautiful! Your work is great. Is it one piece or squares sewn together?


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Go to search at top of page. Enter "Baby Blue Afghan" then go to page 9 there you will find link.I found a leaf border at:http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4467
I used coron simply soft off white but when it was opened at shower it turned out to be yellow


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

This is absolutely breath-taking!! I just finished one but not NEAR as beautiful as this one. I, too, would love to know where to get the pattern when you find it. Thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Would you please share the pattern name/source? Thanks.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Just absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## melissahill (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous throw I love the color and I hope to be able to knit like that soon


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning, could you share the pattern?


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you have the name of the pattern or where to find it. It is beautiful. Thank you


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

My mouth is open! WOW!~


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Gorgous...is that knitted in squares????


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

It took my breath away, literally. Very, very beautiful. I am looking to make a bedspread..........how do you think this would do? Many questions going thru my head, will have to keep up with this thread!!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely, and such a soft, pretty color.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Awww!!!! Beautiful.


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful. You took my breath away. Enjoy


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous! Great work.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow. I love this. The color is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful! I hope to knit as well as you someday.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Jaykay,this would make a beautiful bedspread,the yarn i have used is from Rowan( all seasons cotton)sh185 Lot9H5.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

That is simply GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh, that looks like SO much work. Very beautiful and your knitting is impeccable.


Jus the word I've been looking for to describe the works shown here on the site, "Impeccable!!" 
Thanks, Pocahontas. Joy


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Sheila K, it is knitted in triangles.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous color and beautiful work.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe in my dreams could I knit this....WOW!!!!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Positively gorgeous. Love the aqua color, it is soo calming and relaxing, and I just love this pattern. You really did a fantastic job on this.


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

wow!!!!1SURPRISE Me such a nice and beautiful work .


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and you did a great job photographing it!


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful! What a lot of work it must have taken.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> Did you use an afgan pattern or adapt an old bedspread pattern?


 Yes, I'd be interested in knowing also. It's a work of art. You can be proud of it. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovely, Lovely


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice great color, I have the pattern and will work it soon I hope.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

SimplyGran said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use an afgan pattern or adapt an old bedspread pattern?
> ...


I have an old (1937) leaflet of knitted spreads and I am curious as to how to adapt a pattern and find the right yardage of yarn to buy. This truely is a work of art. You must be so proud of your work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

OMG! It is so beautiful--love the texture of it!


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

That is just beautiful!!! A great job. Where are the seams??What stitch did you use to seam with?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely work love the blue


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very beautiful your work is excellnt & i love the color!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautifully knitted. Color choice matters, no doubt. This is gorgeous.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I've seen the pattern but cant remember where. Anyway beautiful done. :thumbup: 

Kathy


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow...such even tension. Your work is lovely and the color great.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

How beautiful!!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! So beautiful, I think this is the most beautiful knitted afagan I've seen, nice work, so talented


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

If i could make this id die happy  Simply stunning


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

What delicate stitching. I'm jealous. Mine are usually double strand worsted.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful color and such precise, intricate knitting. Love it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

absolutly beautiful... I love the pattern and I love the color... thanks for sharing... Ronie


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very, very nice. Great work! Gaynell


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful job


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is such a nice pattern and you have done a super job with it.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi did I miss where the pattern was to be found I hope not


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful. Love the color! Stunning. Great job.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty! i could tell that took a lot of work. the results are worth it.


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful detail.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish I could come up with a new descriptive word, but your work is absolutely stunning!! Be proud.....VERY proud of yourself for making and sharing your skill with those of us still trying to perfect ours 
Lynn


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

A beautiful job well done Amaudos. When I saw the picture of this beautiful afghan it brought back memories of when I made this similiar pattern 50years ago for my sister's wedding. My pattern was with the petals only in Lavendar and rose for the petals and a blue border. My sister still have this blanket. I too am looking for this pattern among my patterns to remake for my granddaughter. Your pattern really looks awesome also. Please see if you can locate your pattern for me and I will try to find mind for the forum. Keep Knitting.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! That is so beautiful!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

It is beautiful, such nice work!Judy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the most stunning blanket. Your work is superb and it is put together just perfectly. Would love the pattern. God Bless...Betty


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my, that took my breath. It gives new meaning to the workd "gorgeous".


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Exquisite. Beautiful pattern, magnificent craftsmanship. 

Makes me want to throw away my needles. No, I'm kidding. Sorta. 

But I too would like pattern info, if available.

Congratulations on a truly beautiful piece.


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely work in a lovely color. A lot of hard work - and you want to make another one? Awesome.


----------



## lori6 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful throw and the color is so pretty.
Lori in NH


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!! What a lot of patience and time that must have taken and the result is stunning!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and I also love the color. Great job :thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a beautiful aqua color and the perfect pattern to show it off!


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish I could make one like that.
It is so beautiful!!


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. FYI

I do recognize the pattern - seen several variations. My mother made one similar to this one, for my oldest sister's wedding gift. Found this link that closely resembles it
http://astore.amazon.com/knitting06c-20/images/B00266OMQO

J C Briar has a design siilar titled Nature's First Green. Its included in a book titled "Big-Needle Knit AFGHANS edited by Jeanne Stauffer" (got it at half price book store.

A simple version is in the Leisure Arts "Knit lace & leaves for baby, 8 designs by Jeannine LaRoche"


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

Prettiest throw I've seen on here for ages. Gorgeous colour. Impeccable knitting.


----------



## denisecarolejones (Jan 9, 2012)

wow and double wow that looks amazing.


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

I love that pattern and hope to knit one this winter, great job


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Snowlicious-Knitter (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow!  That was the first word that came to my mind when I saw the picture of your throw! It is absolutely beautiful!! And I love the color too! :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Incredible! Fabulous job!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

An absolutely gorgeoous treasure!!!! I love it!! the color is beautiful. I don't know if I would tackle something so intricate but would maybe like to try. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the color....My mom made a similar pattern about 50 years ago. It brings back memories. *s*


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that is beautifully done, great job!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

so pretty, you did a beautiful job.


----------



## breier (Jul 23, 2011)

What pattern did you use?


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely. Gee


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You should be proud of yourself, you throw is absolutely esquisite, so beautiful and perfect. Thank you for sharing your beautiful throw, and a great color.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh wow - that is beautiful


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That's gorgeous! You did a beautiful job. What patience! :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Knitted in Rowan DK wool
> 
> Colour: Aqua
> 
> Hope to knit another one in a different colour!


These are beautiful! Sometimes when I see projects like this I just think I cannot knit at all!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work! I made a similar blanket for my granddaughter and turned it into a quilt by lining it. They do come in many variations and it's always nice to see the different afghans made with this stitch.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I just found the pattern the only problem you have to buy it for 1.49 and only for a kindle go figure

SCULPTURED BLOCK KNITTED AFGHAN - A Vintage 1947 Knitting Pattern ~ Kindle eBook Download (knit, knitted, blanket, throw, crafts, diy) [Kindle Edition]


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Lace-Leaves-Baby-Leisure/dp/1601408374

Simple versiion of this pattern.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

A regular KP contributor, Jessica-Jean has posted several patterns and tutorials that are very close to this pattern. Go the search box at the top of the page and type in "Leaf Afgan". That will take you to a whole world of discussions about this counterpane.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Rayona Hobbs said:


> A regular KP contributor, Jessica-Jean has posted several patterns and tutorials that are very close to this pattern. Go the search box at the top of the page and type in "Leaf Afgan". That will take you to a whole world of discussions about this counterpane.


Thank you!!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Rayona Hobbs said:


> A regular KP contributor, Jessica-Jean has posted several patterns and tutorials that are very close to this pattern. Go the search box at the top of the page and type in "Leaf Afgan". That will take you to a whole world of discussions about this counterpane.


Thank you!!


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

Could this be it?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=leaf%20afghan&sort=best


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW! What a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning! Love the pattern and color. Is there a source for the pattern?


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazinly awsome. I love it !!

Ramona


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Your work is exquisite!!!, Thanks for allowing all of us the pleasure of viewing it.


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

That throw is gorgeous! You did an amazing job!!!! You should be very proud of that!!!!


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

wow! I'd like mine in forest green!


----------



## tsauvageau (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Be proud of yourself.


----------



## LisaNZ (Jul 1, 2011)

This is beautiful. Will you share the pattern?


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Truly beautiful work. This is really an heirloom piece.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I would love the pattern too.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful throws I have even seen!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

What beautiful, intricate work!
kat


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The color is so soothing and the pattern is wonderful. Your knitting is superb. It looks like is came straight from a knitting factory, and I mean this as a compliment. Your tension is so even and the finishing is just unbelievable. The edging on the blanket spectacular. What I bow to you......


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Found the pattern and bought it with several others from amazon. All reasonably priced.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

I have seen this pattern on this site so many times. Would love to do it. Can someone tell me where i can find the pattern? Book or magazine.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

I have seen this pattern on this site so many times. Would love to do it. Can someone tell me where i can find the pattern? Book or magazine.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

I have seen this pattern on this site so many times. Would love to do it. Can someone tell me where i can find the pattern? Book or magazine.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Knitted in Rowan DK wool
> 
> Colour: Aqua
> 
> Hope to knit another one in a different colour!


From an avid Afghan fan--wow-love your work & colour is nice too..
I am just not advanced enough for that pattern......


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That is stunningly beautiful wormwnship!!! I love eveything about it!! Congratulations and Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Kiwi11 I love your avatar. My sister-in-law tried to grow purple roses once, but they came out a beautiful shade of blue. They said her soil wasn't right.


kiwi11 said:


> amudaus said:
> 
> 
> > Knitted in Rowan DK wool
> ...


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful, great job.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful just beautiful, lovely work. I just love the color :thumbup:


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

It's gorgeous. I need to learn that pattern. Ladies at church are making lap throws for people at our convalescent hospital for next Christmas. It would be perfect.


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

I LOVE IT!! would you be able to share the pattern?


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

gorgeous! and I just love the colour!1


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful, may I ask where you found the pattern?


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Fantastic work!! Love it!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

OH I remember this pattern. My Grandmother made me one when I was first married. So much work.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is just beautiful!! Love the color! You certainly are a magnificent knitter.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I love the color and detail! Was it hard to knit?


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## coffeesmooth (Nov 26, 2011)

these throws are beautiful. were did you get the instructions.

Ora :lol:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

sandy127 no it was not hard to knit as it is knitted in triangles but lining them up and sewing was a little difficult as you need to have them perfect other wise it will show.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

That is one beautiful afghan, the color is perfect. christine


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

OH MY WORD!!!! That is absolutly beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Don't you wish that more yarns would come in larger balls for things like throws/afghans? I think the Rowan DK comes in 50 gr balls which is pretty small. I get tired of doing all the joining. Even 100 gr balls help a lot.

This is not Jessica Jean's pattern, nor is it shown anywhere on Ravelry. This one is different than any of the other leaf throw patterns I've seen on this site or elsewhere. I think the thing that makes it so nice is that not all the squares have the leaf pattern. Half of the squares are different which makes for a very nice contrast. VERY pretty, and beautifully made!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> I just found the pattern the only problem you have to buy it for 1.49 and only for a kindle go figure
> 
> SCULPTURED BLOCK KNITTED AFGHAN - A Vintage 1947 Knitting Pattern ~ Kindle eBook Download (knit, knitted, blanket, throw, crafts, diy) [Kindle Edition]


If you look closely, it's not the same pattern. Pretty, but not as nice as AMADAUS'.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

imhs19755 said:


> Could this be it?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=leaf%20afghan&sort=best


Similar, but no. Amadaus' pattern is prettier I think.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> imhs19755 said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be it?
> ...


I agree. Amadaus' is prettier. I love the bobbles on her's.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

That is lovely! Nice work!


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

Is this the one?

http://www.amazon.com/SCULPTURED-BLOCK-KNITTED-AFGHAN-ebook/dp/B00266OMQO/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329163649&sr=1-2#_


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

imhs19755 said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SCULPTURED-BLOCK-KNITTED-AFGHAN-ebook/dp/B00266OMQO/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329163649&sr=1-2#_


Similar, but no. Amadaus is looking for the pattern, and will let us know when she finds it.


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

OK! Thanks!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

This may be the most beautiful knitted piece I've ever seen! Looking forward to the pattern as well, although I could never do it justice like you have!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, what a fabulous project. Great job. It's lovely.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I have this pattern somewhere. I have a lot of printed matter to search in order to find it.

This site has lots and lots of afghan patterns. You might find it here.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

That is just gorgeous. Is it done in one piece or are the squares knit together?? It appears as one piece. Your knitting is impeccable. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Michelle from Texas, USA :thumbup:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my! How beautiful is that? I'm still gushing over how beautiful this turned out. I bet a shawl in that pattern would be fabulous. You did a great job. Thanks for sharing. Patricia


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

toto said:


> Go to search at top of page. Enter "Baby Blue Afghan" then go to page 9 there you will find link.I found a leaf border at:http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4467
> I used coron simply soft off white but when it was opened at shower it turned out to be yellow


Thank you Amudaus, and Thank you Toto.

I have MANY ufos already, but they are put away neatly, and I really want to learn this pattern. Maybe start with a pillow?

Carolyn


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Knitted in Rowan DK wool
> 
> Colour: Aqua
> 
> Hope to knit another one in a different colour!


Wow! I hope one day I have the courage and talent to knit something like that!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you quickly tell me where to find the pattern. I've scoured several of the 14 pages of comments and can't make heads or tails out of where the pattern is hidden...
Your work is beyond beautiful. Masterpiece :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

if you go up to the top of this page and do a search for Blue Baby Afghan, it will come up on page 9 of that post. There is a link in this section for the leaf border from Patons


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## cathyjt (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and knitting


----------

